# Erfahrung m. Joker Lure



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2011)

Mädels,
hat schon wer den Quantum Joker Lure gefischt?
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=50722
Ist der mit deinen Eigenschaften (weggleiten, unter Hindernisse, usw.) so gut wie man hier und da liest?
Und schade, dass es den nicht auch in'ner Version mit 'Krautschutzhaken' gibt, das wär doch ideal, um z.B. in versunkenem Holz zu fischen.


----------



## joey96 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

ich habe den artikel in der fisch und fang gelesen würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Soweit ich weiss, sind die erst seit kurzem von Zebco aus lieferbar.
Da werden noch nicht viele Erfahrung mit haben.....


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Habe den Köder noch nicht gefischt aber irgendwie erinnert der mich an Bernhard Langers "Flying Lure" aus der TV Werbung (für die Jüngeren unter uns, das war vor ca. 18 - 19 Jahre).

Habe mir den damals bestellt, anfangs auch intensiv gefischt aber nie einen Fisch darauf gefangen. Liegen nun irgendwo im Keller.

Achso, das Problem war, der Köder schwimmt nur nach vorne, wenn er an "freier Leine" ist, sobald man Kontakt zum Köder hält, läuft der Köder nicht. Auf Sicht war das "Ding" gut.


----------



## zanderandi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Warum was es gut wenn Du noch nie einen Fisch darauf gefangen hast? 
Weil Du dadurch keinen entschuppen musstest? :q

Mfg


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Warum was es gut wenn Du noch nie einen Fisch darauf gefangen hast?
> Weil Du dadurch keinen entschuppen musstest? :q
> 
> Mfg



Ja, weil Barsche zu entschuppen ist kein Spass  :m

Konnte auf Sicht den Lauf kontrollieren, habe auch Attaken kleine Barsche gesehen, die ich jedoch nicht mit einem Anschlag "quittiert" habe.

Achja, wenn der Bleikörper nicht exatk mittig sitzt sinkt der Köder in einer spiralförmigen Bahn zum Grund.

PS. Alle meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf den Flying Lure, denke jedoch das der Joker Lure sich ähnlich verhält.


----------



## Lenger06 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hey Leute,

ich denke durch den Schaufelschwanz wird der wohl besser gleiten wie der Flying Lure! Bestimmt an Stillgewässern ein interessanter Köder!! Aber mit den Gewichten von nur 4-10 Gramm ist der in Flüßen wie dem Rhein wohl nicht so geeignet!
Naja vllt. werd ich ihn mal in einem Buhnenfeld testen! Preislich sind die ja recht verbraucherfreundlich!#6


----------



## Birger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hi Kati,
ich hab ihn schon gefischt . Und zwar als allererster! Und auch in mehr Farbvariationen und Gewichten, als es je geben wird. Aber gut, hab ihn ja auch selbst entwickelt.

Aber jetzt mal kurz sachlich zu den Fragen:
Man kann den Joker auch im Rhein fischen. Hab ich selbst schon gemacht - und gefangen. Allerdings nur in flachen, bzw. Strömungberuhigten Bereichen. Hafeneinfahrten und Buhnen waren kein Problem. Für den Hauptstrom gibt es bessere Köder. 
Aber dafür ist er auch nicht konzipiert. Eigentlich wollten wir einen Köder, der unter Hindernisse usw. gleitet. In Tests auf ebenem Boden hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass er auch hier enorme Unterschiede zum Gufi hat (längere Absinkphase, Köder erscheint immer vor der Schnur beim Fisch, mehrfache Präsentation auf der gleichen Stelle). Dadurch haben wir auch z.B. in Häfen sehr gute Fänge bei verangelten Fischen gelandet. Gerade große Barsche reagieren gut auf den Joker, bzw. auf dieses Köderverhalten (was ja ähnlichn zum Flying Lure ist).

Und zum Thema Werbung: ich verdiene (genau wie Freddy als zweiter Mitentwickler)  nicht einen Cent an dem Köder. Das ist reiner Idealismus. Bin also sehr neugierig, wie das Teil bei euch funktioniert.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Lockenköpfchen!
Du auch hier!
Schön!
#h

Find ich gut, was ihr da gebastelt habt. Hab so einige Ecken, an denen ich mir immer einen Flying Lure gewünscht habe, den ich mir aber nie geholt hab. Und der Joker spricht mich viel mehr an. Werd ich auf jeden Fall testen. 

Deine Story in der aktuellen F&F über die Entwicklung hat mir auch gut gefallen.
Und Idealismus als ehemaliger Teamangler hin oder her... so'n bißchen Provi sollte von Zebco schon drin sein, da hättet ihr aber den Geschäftssinn zuschalten sollen.

Will übernächste Woche auf die Messe Dortmund (bei Uwe & Sebastian Kaffee schnorren), hoffe den Köder dort zu finden, dann muss ich ihn nicht extra bestellen.
Und wie gesagt, 'ne Version mit Krautschutz fänd ich auch geil, da ich ihn vorzugsweise an/in versunkenen Bäumen einsetzen will. Aber das krieg ich schon irgendwie selbst dran gebastelt.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Der Flying Lure war gut vermarktet. Habe noch welche von damals. Hatte auch nie Erfolg damit. Im Aqaurium sah das ganze ganz gut aus. In freier Natur zu realen Bedingungen eher nicht.

Der Joker Lure ist bestimmt auch nur warme Luft. Halt nur ein umgedrehter Shad.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, sind die erst seit kurzem von Zebco aus lieferbar.
> Da werden noch nicht viele Erfahrung mit haben.....


Korigiere:
Es wurden noch gar keine ausgeliefert.
Ab März sind sie dann im gut sotierten  Fachhandel zu haben...:q


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

März???????????
Spinnen die? Welche Marketingversager schaffen es denn da nicht, die parallel zu den Veröffentlichungen zu präsentieren!
Komm, Tommi, du kommst doch bestimmt über deine Connections eher... |rolleyes


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> März???????????
> Spinnen die? Welche Marketingversager schaffen es denn da nicht, die parallel zu den Veröffentlichungen zu präsentieren!
> Komm, Tommi, du kommst doch bestimmt über deine Connections eher... |rolleyes


vielleicht ist das aber gerade die Strategie!
Die Leute scharf machen evtl. noch tolle Fänge von Testanglern und schwupp geht´s beim Verkaufstart zu wie beim Schlußverkauf

Was ich nicht versteh : wenn man sich schon was abguckt und ein Teil verbessert, warum "verschlimmbessert" man den in meinen Augen wichtigsten Punkt und verpasst dem Köder nen eingegossenen Haken nebst Blei?????|uhoh:#d


----------



## $hadow (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Im Fisch und Fang Artikel steht genau dieser Grund beschrieben - da ich aber gerade nicht in Zeitschriftennähe bin, muss diese Antwort erst einmal genügen


----------



## tacki1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hi Birger,

wollte euren Joker mal bei mir in Datteln im Liegehafen ausprobieren!
Wäre wahrscheinlich eine gute Möglichkeit, mal gezielt unter den Pötten nach Barsch und Zander zu suchen.
Gibt´s euren Joker auch im Design von Ukelei ?
Ist ja hier im Kanal der Zielfisch Nr. 1 füt Barsch und Zander!


----------



## ali-angler (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Seh ich das richtig das die bei dem Link von Kati einzeln verkauft werden für 6 okken? Oder wie ist die Verpackungseinheit da?


----------



## Walstipper (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Birger schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Werbung: ich verdiene (genau wie Freddy als zweiter Mitentwickler)  nicht einen Cent an dem Köder. Das ist reiner Idealismus. Bin also sehr neugierig, wie das Teil bei euch funktioniert.



Hab die Sache auch bei BA verfolgt.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Ihr designt einen verbesserten Flying-Lure in Fischform der stabiler im Wasser gleitet, überlegt euch wie/wo Blei/Haken sitzen muss etc und bekommt am Ende keinen Cent dafür? 
Nicht mal ne Festsumme anstelle von Gewinnanteil?


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das eingegossene Blei (in Verbindung mit der Form des GuFis) hat ja den Sinn dem Köder den richtigen Schwerpunkt zu geben, damit er nicht sinkt, wie ein herkömmlicher Shad, sondern weg gleitet.

Und das Design sieht man in dem Eingangs erwähnten Link, ...wenn das _so_ aktuell ist


kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=50722


Der bietet die übrigens _jetzt schon_ zum Verkauf an...

@Ali
3Stk., steht unten


----------



## tacki1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gut,

dann wäre die Frage nach den verschiedenen Designs ja schon mal beantwortet, also 6 Farbarianten!
Habe übrigens gerade die aktuelle F&F vor mir liegen, danach gibt es den Joker in zwei Größen (8,5 & 12 cm) und soll zwischen € 3,10 und € 4,90 kosten (Verpackungseinheit 3 Stück)!
Wir werden ja sehen, ob man sich an diese Angaben hält!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich habe damals für den Blinker einen Artikel zum Flying Lure geschrieben, als der auf den Markt kam.

Ich persönlich war von der Fängigkeit des Teils überzeugt. 

Auch vom Konzept des "weggleitens" des Köders....

Das Problem war die wirklich saumäßige Qualität der Haken und dass die Teile so sensibel ausgewuchtet waren, dass man die nur ohne Wirbel/Einhänger fischen konnte.

Ich hab mich auch schon für die JokerLures daher aus persönlichem Interesse vormerken lassen.

Sollen diese die Nachteile des FlyingLures elimiert haben, aber das fängige Konzept von diesem Köder übernehmen können, wäre das eine echt klasse Sache.

Ich bin da jedenfalls schon gespannt auf die Teile..

Achja, als fängigste Größe hat sich damals bei den FlyingLures die kleinste Größe, die 2 - Zoll- Variante rausgestellt. Auf alle Arten von Räubern.

Bin mal gespannt, wie das beim Joker aussehen wird..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tommi, du kommst doch bestimmt über deine Connections eher... |rolleyes



Ich kann leider auch nur normal bestellen...
Ich habe jetzt erst mal die 10 g Version in allen Farben bestellt.
Und Ihr seid die ersten, die erfahren wann sie da sind...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich bin da auch echt schon gespannt drauf.

Auch ob werfen besser als mit den FlyingLures klappt und vor allem wie die Köderkontrolle beim vorwärtsgleiten aussieht..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch echt schon gespannt drauf.



Dito!
Hab ja noch die vage Hoffnung, dass man die doch auf der Jagd & Hund irgendwo finden kann.
Tommi, hast du als Dortmunder Dealer da auch 'nen Stand?
Und ist eigentlich jemand von euch da, Thomas?


----------



## Birger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@ Thomas: die fliegen wie ein Dartpfeil. Keine bremsenden Fransen und mehr Gummimasse, dadurch kann man den Köder auch werfen. 

Mal kurz eine Verständnissache zum Gewicht der Köder: Viele sind sicher geneigt, die niedrigen Gewichte kritisch zu beurteilen. Klar, bei normalen Gummifischen muss man nicht zimperlich mit dem Blei sein, 15g sind gar nichts. Das geht beim Joker natürlich nicht. Je leichter der Köder, desto besser gleitet er. Und das ist nunmal die Hauptaufgabe des Köders. Wir haben alles probiert, aber 10g sind für die Form das absolute Maximum. Mehr Blei würde eine flachere Form mit einer größeren Oberfläche bedeuten, wodurch der Köder aber wieder langsamer gleitet. Sprich: das Gleiten selbst wird mit mehr Gewicht und flacheren Formen nicht besser, der Köder ließe sicher lediglich weiter werfen. Dafür sieht er aber optisch wie ein fliegender Teppich aus. Das finde ich ...naja.

Kurz: Die leichten Modelle gleiten am besten, sind auch klar meine Favoriten. 
Man kann die Gewichtsangaben nicht auf Gummifische übertragen, weil eine ganz andere Köderaktion haben. 10g waren das maximal vetretbare Gewicht, weil wir wussten, dass Leute dieses nachfragen würden. Das setze ich z.B. am Rhein in einer Hafeneinfahrt oder bei Wind, bzw. tiefem Wasser ein.

Und noch ein Wort zum möglichen Profit durch so eine Köderidee.
Das ist genau das, was die möchtegern "Teamangler" in Verruf bringt. Worin genau sehen die ihre Aufgabe? Gerät abkassieren, auf Reisen geschickt werden und wenn sie mal ne Idee haben, die auch noch verkaufen? Und als Gegenleistung eine Mütze tragen. Super. Das reicht nicht. Leider wird dieser Kapitalismus in der heutigen Medienwelt gern so dargestellt, funktioniert in der Realität aber nicht. Unter diesem Aspekt hätte Quantum oder sonstwer (zu Recht) kein Interesse an solchen "Mitarbeitern".
Und: Jeder Cent, den der Entwickler am Ende vom Kuchen abhaben will, muss auf den Endverbraucher umgeschlagen werden. Der Köder würde also für den Angler teurer werden. Muss nicht sein, finde ich. Unsere Idee war ganz klar, den Köder für unter 2€ pro Stück zu entwerfen (die klenien kosten sogar nur knapp über 1€) und das ist gelungen. Dann tut das Abreißen auch nicht so weh, man fischt auch mal riskanter, fängt aber am Ende mehr. Und das ist mir persönlich wichtig. Diese Teile sind in der Praxis entstanden, nicht im Büro. Das ist ja heute leider selten genug der Fall.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tommi, hast du als Dortmunder Dealer da auch 'nen Stand?


Ne, das ist mir eindeutig zu teuer.
Aber einen kleinen Laden habe ich in Dortmund....#h


----------



## Sinned (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich hatte bei den Flying Lures immer das Problem, dass ich keine Köderkontrolle hatte, bzw Bisse erst gar nicht registrieren konnte, da ja eher mit der schlaffen Schnur gefischt wurde. Ist dies denn bei diesem Fabrikat anders?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Nein, er wird genau so gefischt. Man soll nur mit der Rute die Sinkphase des Köders begleiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@ birger:
Ich bin da echt gespannt, ruf mich mal bitte an...

 @ pimp_up_ur_life: 
Das mit der Köderkontrolle war bei meinen damaligen Versuche mit dem Flying Lure ein großes Problem.

Und ohne zwei Zufälle hätte ich die Dinger wieder in die Kiste gepackt und als "Nichtfänger" verurteilt

Zufall 1:
Als ich die Dinger frisch hatte, ging ich bei uns an einen Altarm ins flache Wasser (direkt dahinter aber ein Gumpen) um mal im Flachwasser den Lauf zu begutachten. Ich lass das Teil also direkt vor meinen Füssen (war der größte) ins wasser und siehe da: Er gleitet.

Mehrmals herangezogen und wieder weggleiten lassen - wie in der Werbung beschrieben.

Und plötzlich beim erneuten weggleiten (wie gesagt, ich war nicht "angeln", sondern wollte nur die Köderaktion beobachten):
Ein Riesenhechtschädel taucht aus dem Gumpen auf, inhaliert sich das Teil komplett, bevor ich anschlagen oder sonstwie  reagieren kann springt das Vieh aus dem Waser, schüttelt sich und Schnur war durch... Und das Vieh hatte mindestens einen Meter....

Also war schon mal klar, dass die Teile fangen können.

Über die nächsten Wochen probierte ich die verschiedensten Größen an verschiedensten Stellen aus.  Fänge waren aber eigentlich immer eher Zufall, nur äußerst selten konnte ich einen Biß bemerken.

Bis zum Zufall Nummer zwei:
Der von mir befischte Altarm wurde in diesem Winter "stillgelegt". 
Bedeutet: Das Wasserkraftwerk wurde abgeschaltet, mit dem der Altarm von flussauf mit Wasser/Strömung versorgt wurde.

Innerhalb von Tagen war das Wasser glasklar. Und ich war wieder mit den FlyingLures unterwegs - diesmal mit den kleinen 2-Zoll -Teilen. Man konnte nun fast an den Steinschüttungen direkt am Ufer bis auf den ca. 3 m tiefen Grund alles bestens sehen..

Und was ich da erlebte war echt unglaublich:
Den kleinen Köder ablassen bis auf den Grund, anzupfen und immer wieder weggleiten lassen. 

Sobald er eine Höhe von ca. 50 - 70 cm über Grund erreicht hatte, konnte ich den Köder dann im Wasser sehen - und dahinter eine ganze Schule Barsche!

Bei einem einzigen "abanglen" der Steinkante (ca. 7 - 10 mal anziehen und weggleiten lasen) hatte ich bei JEDEM weggleiten lassen, das ich beobachten konnte, auch einen Barschbiss..

Den merkte ich nur nicht und konnte kaum einen wirklich richtig anschlagen. 

Den die Barsche spuckten das Teil so schnell wieder aus, wie sie es nahmen - und der nächste Barsch kam dann eben und versuchte es erneut..


Durch diese zwei zufälligen Erlebnisse gelang es mir dann über die Zeit, eine Methode zu entwickeln, mit der ich wenigstens einen Teil der Bisse verwerten konnte.

Die einzige Chance dazu besteht, indem man den Eintrittspunkt der Schnur ins Wasser genau beobachtet. Jede, aber wirklich jede noch so kleine Änderung beim Weggleiten MUSS unbedingt mit einem (zumindest leichten) Anhieb quittiert werden. Nur so hat man die Chance, vielleicht einen von 10 Bissen zu verwerten.

Schade war eben, dass man die FlyingLures direkt an die Schnur knoten musste, da sie mit Einhänger/Wirbel nicht mehr richtig liefen und dann auch keine bzw. viel weniger Bisse brachten..

Und genau da bin ich gespannt, ob es mit den JokerLures gelungen ist, diese Nachteile bei Führung und Bißerkennung zumindest teilweise zu eliminieren - das wäre dann für mich persönlich ein Traumköder!!!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Bin mal gespannt, wie er sich im Rhein führen lässt. 
Unter den KD Anlegern stehen immer Barsche, mal sehen ob man die so bekommt.


----------



## --BassQ-- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Kenne die Flying Lure Werbung noch als kleiner Bub kamen die immer früh morgens im TV fand die immer genial.

Nun meine frage an die kleineren Köder hat wer schon ne Ahnung wie die mit Snaps oder so laufen, oder auch direckt an die Schnur knoten.

Ich hoffe es gibt n Webshop der die dann in kleiner als 12cm hat ^^


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hab mir grad den Zebco-Katalog 2011 als pdf aus dem Netz gezogen: 
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/news.html
S. 149 zeigt das begehrte Gut:
Es kommen die Größen: 
Joker S = 8,5cm mit 2 & 5 Gramm
Joker M = 12cm mit 4, 6 & 10 Gramm
alle Ausführungen in den 6 gezeigten Farben
(s. Link im 1. Posting dieses Trööts).

_OT: Meine Fresse, was quatschen wir uns hier geil auf die Dinger! Wenn du das auf'ner Party mit 'nem Mädel machst und das Taxi kommt nicht über, kannst du wenigstens noch irgendwo sonst mit ihr hin gehen um endlich ***Zensur***
Aber bei dem Mist hier, kannst'e bis März warten, bis du ran darfst!_
_Was soll das? Machen die das extra???
:r:r:r_


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _OT: Meine Fresse, was quatschen wir uns hier geil auf die Dinger! Wenn du das auf'ner Party mit 'nem Mädel machst und das Taxi kommt nicht über, kannst du wenigstens noch irgendwo sonst mit ihr hin gehen um endlich ***Zensur***_
> _Aber bei dem Mist hier, kannst'e bis März warten, bis du ran darfst!_
> _Was soll das? Machen die das extra???_
> _:r:r:r_


 


Ich schmeiß mich weg:q:q:q


Die beste Metapher des Angerlboards:q


Übrigens stelle ich mir das Ding ganz nett vor, werde mir dann mal die Lütten Zum Barschfischen besorgen.



JP


----------



## Jacky Fan (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Na, Kati, dass lass mal nicht das Honigbällchen hören.

In unseren friesischen Gewässern werde ich die Dinger auf Herz und Nieren testen und dann erst urteilen. 
Die Werbung hat mir jedenfalls schon mal ein zucken ins Handgelenk gezaubert.
Das zücken der Börse


----------



## joey96 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

ich frage mich welche grösse und welches gewicht ich auf zander&barsch im kanal (datteln liegehafen) nehmen sollte beispiel..(eigentlich immer grössere bootevorhanden)
http://www.czierpka.de/wassersport/reviere/ruhrgebiet/Images/PICT6510.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hi Joey.

Ich hab mit dem Ding ja auch noch nie gefischt. Ich will den vorrangig an Seen nutzen, um an Fische unter Büschen und in versunkenem Holz zu kommen. Da gilt dann wohl (da ufernah und keine Strömung) eher leicht, denn die leichteren gleiten weiter, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe.

Du willst unter Booten angreifen, die festgemacht sind, versteh ich doch richtig?
Da würde ich ähnlich vorgehen; 4 od. 5gr., eigentlich eher den kleineren Lure nehmen als den großen, da vermutlich mehr Barsche unter den Kähnen stehen. Die Zander werden den  auch nicht ablehnen.
Wenn grad ein Riesenkahn vorbei kommt, dessen Sog eine Waschmaschine hinter sich herziehen kann, nützt auch ein schweres Blei nix, dann ist eh kurze Pause angesagt.

Wenn der Birger noch mal rein schaut (der hat momentan vermutlich wenig Zeit, weil alle ihn bedrängen  ) wird er bestimmt was schlaueres dazu sagen, denn er hat den Plan, ich nur Annahmen.


----------



## MinnKota (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-User,
ich habe mich hier auch mal angemeldet um ein wenig "Stellung zu nehmen". Ich hoffe das ist okay für Euch;-)
@ Joey96,
wie tief ist denn das Wasser? Ich denke die folgende Angaben sind für stillwasser verlässlich:
12 cm Joker:
4gr. bis 5 m tiefe
6gr. 5-8 m tiefe
10gr. 8m und tiefer.

8,5cm Joker:
2gr. bis etwa 5m 
5gr. von 5 bis tiefer

Das sind verallgemeinerte Angaben mit denen ich "arbeite". Bei viel Wind oder leichter Strömung kann man natürlich auch ein etwas schwereres Modell fischen. 
Die Angaben gelten auch nur für eine 0.10er Geflochtene Schnur. Bei sehr viel stärkeren Durchmessern muss man mit dem Gewicht nach oben gehen. In dem Hafen aus dem Video habe ich übrigens mit 4 und bei leichtem Seitenwind mit 6gr. Jokern in 12 cm auf rund 8m Wassertiefe gefischt. Das Gewicht reicht also auch wenn es etwas tiefer runter soll

Ich hoffe Ihr habt später alle gefallen an dem Köder. Etwas Übung bei der Köderführung ist sicher Pflich. Es macht aber extrem viel Spaß zu experimentieren und ich denke mit etwas Feingefühl klappt es schon auf Anhieb.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Euch,
Freddy


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Der Freddy!
Der 2te Mann mit Plan (weil er das Ding mit verbrochen hat).
Willkomen hier!
|wavey:

Und wie man sieht, ich hab net an die Tiefe und Schnurstärke gedacht...
Freddy, ...ich will so'n Teil ham! Und nich bis März warten, verdammt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Noch ne Frage an unsere Entwickler/Experten hier:
Was mich noch brennend interessiert, wie das Laufverhalten sich durch Wirbel/Einhänger ändert, da dies beim FlyingLure eben wirklich schlecht war.

Und da ich die Teile im Fluss und nicht im Stillwasser fische, muss ich schnell wechseln können, je nach Tiefe/Strömung/Situation.

Da war das ständige umknüpfen müssen beim FlyingLure einfach lästig...


----------



## Birger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo zusammen,

also nochmal zum Gewicht: ich würde immer dazu raten, die leichtesten Modelle zu fischen. In Seen und Kanälen sind das 4g und das 2g Modell perfekt. 
Im Rhein (Loreley-Hafeneinfahrt) habe ich bei normalem Wasserstand die 10g Version gefischt (groß) und Zander gefangen (nachdem ich mit Gummi am Jigkopf keine Bisse hatte) und mit dem 5g (klein) tierisch Barsche abgeräumt. Das Problem am Rhein war: der Platz ist recht flach, man braucht aber bei Gummifischen mindestens 10g, um auf eine entsprechende Wurfweite zu kommen. 10g Bleiköpfe waren aber zu schwer für das flache Wasser, man bekommt schlechte Absinkphasen. Ergo Joker rangeknotet, schöne Absinkphasen gehabt und gefangen (bei gleicher Wurfweite).

Thomas: Wie bereits gesagt haben wir den Köder für deutsche Verhältnisse gebaut. Und hier gibt es überall Hechte. Also war die Vorraussetzung, dass der auch mit Stahl läuft. Und das macht er. Einhänger und Stahl sind kein Problem, auch nicht in normalen Größen (7kg Stahl mit 40cm Länge + Einhänger).

Im Video hat Freddy übrigens die ganze Zeit mit Stahl gefischt, man siehts auch auf dem Titelbild.

Und kurz zu den Bissen: Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch anfangs. War aber unbegründet. Die Bisse kommen deutlich härter als beim Gufi-Angeln, weil sie den Köder besser unter Wasser bewegen können (der schwebt ja). Und mit den Haken die wir eingebaut haben, gibts auch kaum Fehlbisse. Das war ja bei den kleinen Flying-Lures eine Katastrophe.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke Birger!
Das brannte mir auch noch auf den Nägeln.
Nun heisst es also: dann mal _abwarten_!
Eine meiner leichtesten Übungen :r

Für diejenigen, die sich noch fragen, von was einem Video Birger spricht: 
Der Joker Lure ist das Titel-Thema der aktuellen Fisch & Fang (2/11). Videos gibt's auf der (für Abonnenten) beiliegenden DVD.


----------



## Frerk (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> März???????????
> Spinnen die? Welche Marketingversager schaffen es denn da nicht, die parallel zu den Veröffentlichungen zu präsentieren!



Hallo, gestatten: "Marketingversager", mein Name ;-)

Stimmt, wir haben es nicht geschafft. Aber nicht, weil wir zu blöd wären, sondern aus zwei Gründen:

1. Konnten und wollten wir Fisch&Fang nicht vorschreiben, wann Sie Ihre exklusive Geschichte veröffentlichen würden. Der Termin war für uns sicher nicht ideal, aber wir freuen uns allemal, DASS sie diesen Köder so qualifiziert in Szene gesetzt haben - gerade das 15minütige Video auf der DVD spricht Bände. Ich hab's gestern im Büro zum ersten Mal gesehen und wollte eigentlich gleich ans Wasser - es juckt einfach...

2. Hätten wir sicher den Joker schon lieferbar haben können, wenn wir an kurzfristiger Gewinnmaximierung interessiert gewesen wären. Wir wollen aber langfristig Erfolg haben und dafür war es uns wichtig, den Köder EXAKT so zu produzieren, wie Birger und Freddy sie haben wollten. Und beide hatten gerade bei den Farben bis zuletzt Justierbedarf - noch vor 10 Tagen wurde an zwei der sechs Farben "gebastelt".
Es kommt hinzu, dass ein Joker in der Produktion äußerst heikel ist, weil es auf minimalste Toleranzen ankommt, wenn die Gleiteigenschaften perfekt ausgeprägt sein sollen. Damit dauert die reine Produktion weit länger als die von einem Standardgummifisch...
Die ersten vier Farben werden aber so schnell wie möglich eingeflogen, und im Frühjahr werden wir vermutlich dann auch uneingeschränkt lieferfähig sein. Lieber etwas verspätet, dafür aber dauerhaft mit Erfolg am Markt, als zwar gleich da, aber alle Leute zu enttäuschen...

Über Birger und Freddy müsst Ihr Euch übrigens keine Sorgen machen, den werfen wir schon noch einen Stein in den Garten für ihre erstklassige Arbeit. Aber es klang schon an, der gemeine Angler stellt sich die Angelgeräteindustrie schon ein wenig zu sehr als "Gold scheffeln" vor. In das Bild passen dann auch die zahlreichen Anfragen, die wir das Jahr über von verkannten Erfindern erhalten. Das Strickmuster ist immer das gleiche: 1. Ich habe eine Idee. 2. Habe ich diese Idee als Gebrauchsmuster schützen lassen (klasse, sei jedem zur Nachahmung empfohlen...) 3. Habt Ihr daran Interesse? 4. Wenn Ihr das haben wollt, will ich erst mal 20.000 € auf die Hand bekommen.... Wobei dieser Betrag noch moderat ist, wir sahen uns schon anderen utopischen Vorstellungen ausgesetzt.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo Frerk,

da hab ich ja voll ins Fettnäpfchen... |rotwerden
Aber wer mich kennt, weiß meine manchmal - nein, meistens - überschäumende Leidenschaft nicht allzu ernst nehmen zu müssen. Also hiermit ein ehrliches 'sorry' für meine Wortwahl, Herr Quantum, und danke für die Erläuterungen.

Wäre übrigens schön, wenn sich 'die Industrie' öfter mal direkt hier zu Wort meldet; gefällt mir seeeehr gut! #r

Aber da könnt ihr mal sehen, wohin ein interessantes Produkt führen kann; Top-Thema in der Presse, lebhafte Diskussion hier, und heut morgen im Angelladen standen auf einmal alle an der Theke, als der Inhaber und ich über den Joker diskutierten.
Er hatte auch schon zig Nachfragen bekommen...
Da muss man auch verstehen, dass manche, bzw. ich, das Ding endlich in den Händen halten wollen um es möglichst schnell irgendwo abreissen zu können.

Um Birger mach ich mir übrigens so gar keine Sorgen. Ich vermute, dass die Herren Redakteure ihn momentan morgens fragen, wieviele Würfel Zucker er in seinem Kaffee möchte, wenn er im Büro erscheint...

_Aber das ist doch mal ein Thread hier: jede Menge Diskutanten, der Admin, die Entwickler, der Hersteller,... alle an (Angler)Bo(a)rd. |rolleyes_


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@Thomas9904:
Es gibt es Microsnaps im Fliegenfischerbedarf, die sehr leicht und trotzdem stabil sind.
Vielleicht geht es damit, wenn die Öse am Köder nicht zu grob ist#h.


----------



## kaizr (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

An welcher Rute fischt ihr die Joker?

Barschruten mit schneller Aktion, so im 2-8g WG Bereich oder eher mehr?


----------



## MinnKota (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo Kaizr,

das kommt ein bisschen darauf an ob du mit Zandern rechnen kannst oder überwiegend Barsche vorkommen. Bei möglichen Zanderfängen müsst man etwas schwerer fischen um den Haken auch bei besseren Fischen gut setzen zu können. In dem Fall macht eine 240 - 270cm lange Rute mit etwa 20- 40gr. WG Sinn. Ein anderer Faktor ist die Wurfweite. Will man den Joker nur unter Steganlagen etc. schlenzen, braucht man ja nicht weit zu werfen -eine kurze, 210cm lange Rute macht dann mehr Freude als eine zu lange Gerte. Fische ich auf Distanz, so kommt meine 2,70er Shotgun LM mit bis 30gr. Wg zu Einsatz (Barsch/Zander/Hecht).
Die Rutenlänge ist also interessant für die erforderliche Wurfweite, die härte der Rute bzw. das Wurfgewicht richte ich nach der Fischart, um den Anhieb gut durchsetzen zu können. Bei Zandern etwas härter(ca. 20-40gr.), bei Barschen eher einen tick leichter (ca.5-30gr.)
Lg, Freddy


----------



## kaizr (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ja, so in etwa habe ich mir das schon gedacht. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Dann bleibt wohl abzuwarten wann es ihn zu kaufen gibt #6


----------



## Birger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Moin,

ok ok, wir sind klar Schuld, dass es den Joker noch nicht gibt. Aber bei den Farben sind wir auch pingelig, die müssen nunmal passen. Das kann glaub ich jeder Kunstköderangler verstehen, oder? 

Aber noch ein paar ehrliche Worte:
Der Joker ist trotz allen Diskussionen nicht die heilige Kuh der Köder und fängt immer und überall Fische. So einen Köder gibt es nicht, und das ist auch gut so. Er ist für spezielle Situationen erdacht, in denen er allerdings den meisten Ködern überlegen ist. Gut, das sind mehr als ich anfangs vermutete, aber natürlich gibt es immer noch den guten alten Gummifisch am Bleikopf und den Wobbler usw. und alle haben ihre Berechtigung.
Ein guter Angler weiß eben, wann er welchen Köder einzusetzen hat und fängt deswegen mehr. 

Was ich gut finde: Ich habe den Eindruck, dass alle hier absolut verstanden haben, worum es bei dem Joker geht. Der Köder ist sicher nicht so einfach zu angeln wie etwa ein Effzett, aber bei dem heutigen Kunstköderangel-Level in Deutschland ist er sicher kein Problem für die Angler (ganz im Gegensatz zum Flying-Lure vor 20 Jahren).

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was die Angler mit dem Köder alles fangen. Vor allem die Großbarschangler werden sich umgucken. Da haben wir ja selber gestaunt.
Unser Großbarsch-Jokerrekord liegt übrigens bei 49,5cm von Freddy. Und das mit der lausigen handvoll Muster, die wir hatten. 

P.S.: Für den Film hatten wir übrigens nur 2 Köder mit dem richtigen Gewicht zur Verfügung. Ganz schön gezockt, vor allem, als ein Hecht den ersten mal gleich zerstört hat ... aber ein bisschen Glück gehört eben immer dazu


----------



## kaizr (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Moin,

kein Köder ist ein "Wundermittel". Aber die Art ist ja mehr oder weniger schon neu.

Ich freue mich darauf damit gezielt auf Barsch zu angeln. Vor allem in den überangelten Vereinsgewässern.

Es gibt da aber noch so einen Forellensee der seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr betrieben wird, da habe ich als Kind viel gefischt. Mal sehen was da für Monster zum Vorschein kommen. Die werde ich dann hier in den Fred posten.

Meine PB liegt auch derzeit bei "nur" 45cm, der war aus der Eider, die ist dir ja sicher bekannt.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Morgen,
hat jemand den Joker Lure auf der Boot in der Hand gehabt? 
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## kaizr (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich hatte einen der Prototypen in der Hand. Ist allerdings letztes Jahr im Sommer, bzw. Spätsommer gewesen.

Aber wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, die Erfinder sind ja hier in dem Fred vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Siehe oben: 
Noch nicht lieferbar, nur die Erfinder konnten den schon mal fischen..



> Was ich gut finde: Ich habe den Eindruck, dass alle hier absolut verstanden haben, worum es bei dem Joker geht.


Nachdem ich persönlich jahrelang mit dem FlyingLure gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte was die Fängigkeit angeht, bin ich echt gespannt ob dessen Nachteile ausgemerzt werden konnten..



			
				kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre übrigens schön, wenn sich 'die Industrie' öfter mal direkt hier zu Wort meldet; gefällt mir seeeehr gut


Und das ist auch ne rein persönliche Geschichte daher bei mir - und Frerk weiss, auch wenn Zebco jahrelang ein sehr guter und verlässlicher Werbekunde/Partner vom Anglerboard ist, dass er von mir eine gnadenlos ehrliche Rückmeldung kriegen wird..

Das "verträgt" aber eben auch nicht jeder Hersteller/Importeur/Großhändler gleich gut, daher ist oft eine entsprechende Rückmeldung bzw. Beteiligung  in der Breite hier eben eher selten....
 ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das "verträgt" aber eben auch nicht jeder Hersteller/Importeur/Großhändler gleich gut, daher ist oft eine entsprechende Rückmeldung bzw. Beteiligung  in der Breite hier eben eher selten....
> ;-))



Was m.M.n. unklug ist, denn man berücksichtige den "Marketingeffekt", wenn -wie hier- Entwickler & Hersteller ehrlich & sehr persönlich ihr Produkt vertreten, Auskünfte dazu erteilen, usw.
Nachahmung durch andere dringend empfohlen!
Hat einen erheblich höheren Stellenwert als schwülstige Werbesprüche, die das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen und sowieso überlesen werden, weil derselbe Müll überall erzählt wird.
Der Troika "Frerk, Birger & Freddy" zolle ich jedenfalls für die Nummer hier allerhöchsten
#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> Was m.M.n. unklug ist, denn man berücksichtige den "Marketingeffekt",


Naja, versuchen wir der Branche schon lange beizubringen...
Habe dazu beim veröffentlichen der Pressezitate um Angler da was passendes zur Schnelligkeit und Modernität von Anglern (ergao auch deren Industrie) gefunden:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/Alle-Menschen-sind-Angler-von-Martin-Tochtrop-id4211569.html

Zitat daraus:


> Was haben Angler, Industrie und Politik gemeinsam? Man sagt ihnen eine gewisse Behäbigkeit nach, was die Umsetzung von Entscheidungsprozessen angeht.



;-))))))

Davon ab könnten die Jokers schon da sein, wegen mir... ;-)))


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf den Joker. 
Habe letztes Jahr mal mit einem uralten Flyinglure gefischt und es hat ne menge Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich damit nur ein paar kleine Barsche gefangen habe. Es ist einfach mal was anderes.

Ich hab vielleicht eine Idee wie man die Absinkphase etwas besser kontrollieren kann: Einfach ne Ultralight-Baitcaster an die Rute und bei leichtester Bremseinstellung abgleiten lassen und immer den Daumen ganz leicht draufhalten. Das ist natürlich nicht für die weitesten Würfe geeignet (bei 2-5g), aber mit dem Flyinglure hat es ganz gut geklappt. Für die weiten Würfe kann man dann eh wieder auf einen normalen Gummi am Jigkopf umsteigen. Wer will denn versuchen 40m zu werfen um dann unter einen Baum zu gleiten.


Ich freu mich schon mal wieder was neues testen zu können!!!




Petri


Hias


----------



## Colophonius (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hey

Ich kann mir den Lauf irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorstellen, der Flying Lure war wohl vor meiner Zeit und so, wie der Gufi aussieht, kann ich mir da nur (vom Ufer) längere Gleitphasen als beim Gufi vorstellen, aber meistens reizt doch das tockt am Boden.

Kann mir jemand das ganze beschreiben?


----------



## thomsen3 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

im neuen Askari katalog sind die drinne, kosten ab 2.99 - 4,69 Euro/stck. je nach Grõsse und Gewicht


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

... mit Status "in Kürze lieferbar" natürlich, weil sie erst Ende Febr./Anf. März ausgeliefert werden.
In mehreren 2011er Katalogen und einigen Webshops werden sie bereits angeboten, deswegen haben die Dealer die natürlich noch lange nicht lieferbar.
Dauert hoffentlich net mehr so lang!
|scardie:

PS: Das müssten übrigens 3Stk./Verpackung sein...


----------



## kaizr (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Es sind auch 3Stck./Packung.

Habe die auch bei meinem Dealer vor Ort bestellt. Er sagte auch was von Ende Februar bzw. irgendwann im März.

We will see.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hauptsache baldmöglichst - bin da schon richtig hippelig deswegen...


----------



## kaizr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Bei mir sind die Seen immer noch gefroren. Aber eigentlich kann das auch kein Dauerzustand mehr sein.

Ich denke in wenigen Stunden oder Tagen ist alles frei.

Eigentlich wollte ich meine Wobblerpalette an diesem WE mal austesten. Aber wer weiß. Bestimmt macht Petrus mir wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Ich rufe meinen Dealer heute Nachmittag mal an. Der kann mir sicher sagen, ob die Dinger schon auf dem Weg zu mir sind.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Also mein Dealer hat die letzte Woche bestellt, also sollten die diese Woche kommen, meinte der Vertreter.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hoffe, das einer laut aufschreit hier, wenn sie in die Läden kommen, damit ich fix hin kann, bevor wieder erstmal alles weg ist.
Aaaaaber: in meinen Vereinsgewässern ist ab 15ten Hechtschönzeit und damit Kunstköderverbot; klasse Timing! 
Kann zwar noch auf Barsch/Zander im Kanello ausweichen, aber die See-Ecken, die ich bevorzugt für den Joker im Auge hatte, weil er da eine Problemlösung sein könnte, sind erstmal bis Mai geparkt. :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ätsch ;-)
Ich kann die dann zumindest auf Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Waller ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gut das wir am Rhein erst im März Schonzeit haben. 
Bin echt gespannt, wie Zander & Co. drauf reagieren. 

@alte Flying Lure Angler
1. Wieviel Gramm hatten die und merkt man es, wenn sie auf den Boden aufschlagen?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Flying Lure hat die gleichen Eigenschaften.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3XiQ2takbI

Hatte ich mir damals gekauft. War sehr unhandlich und hat nicht wirklich spass gemacht damit zu fischen.

Note 6

Joker werde ich nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3203665&postcount=28
Weil ich damals über den Flying Lure für den Blinker geschrieben hatte, und der Joker (laut Aussage Entwickler/Hersteller) die Nachteile des FL zumindest zum Großteil eliminiert haben will, genau deswegen will ich das unbedingt eben ausprobieren 
;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das weiß ich ja, kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, ob man den Bodenkontakt wirklich merkt.
Der gleitet ja zum Grund und die Frage ist, wann weiß ich, wann ich ihn wieder anziehen muß??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das ist ja kein Jig zum auf Grund fischen - das zum einen.

Zum zweiten:
Das merkte man auch beim FL schon dann, wenn man eben den Eintrittspunkt der Schnur ins Wasser beobachtet hat - solange das Teil noch vorwärts zog, wars eben nicht unten.

Zogs nicht mehr, wars entweder ein Biß oder der Köder war am Grund (in den meisten Fällern ersteres..)..

Wann Du den wieder anziehen "muss", kommt drauf an, wo und auf was genau Du fischen willst.

Je nach Wassertiefe und Strömung sowie Größe/Gewicht des verwendeten FL  konnte der ganz schöne Strecken zurücklegen.

Optimal sind solche Köder auf kurze Entfernungen zum beangeln sonst schwieriger Plätze (unter Büschen,. Brücken, Stegen etc.).

Aber man kann auch (wie gesagt, je nach Tiefe/Strömung/Gewicht) damit im freien Wasser gute Erfolge haben.

Je weiter aber dabei die Entfernung, die Tiefe sowie die Strömung, desto schwieriger wird die eh schon nicht leichte Bißerkennung..

Und auch genau da bin ich gespannt, ob der Joker besser abschneiden wird, als  der FL.

Wenn die Mistdinger nur schon lieferbar wären ;-))


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für die 2 Links.
Denke das muss ich echt testen, Hänger dürfte es aber weniger geben hoffe ich mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das mit dem Hänger kommt drauf an, wo Du angelst -ich hab auch schon ne Ladung FL`s verloren.

Da sie eben grundsätzlich optimal zum angeln an "riskanten" Stellen sind.

Da bleiben dann auch Hänger nicht aus..


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zogs nicht mehr, wars entweder ein Biß oder der Köder war am Grund (in den meisten Fällern ersteres..)..



Bin echt gespannt drauf. Sobald es da ist, nehme ich mir 2 Tage Urlaub und teste ihn.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hänger kommt drauf an, wo Du angelst -ich hab auch schon ne Ladung FL`s verloren.
> 
> Da sie eben grundsätzlich optimal zum angeln an "riskanten" Stellen sind.
> 
> Da bleiben dann auch Hänger nicht aus..



Das stimmt auch.
Ich werde Sie an KD Anlegern und Bootsteegen testen aber die kleinen. Die Großen ganz nochmal, oder wo ich auf Zander jigge.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Wegen der Hängergefahr quengelte ich ja auch nach einer Version mit Krautschutzhaken, will das Teil vorrangig an Büschen & versunkenen Bäumen einsetzen.
Werd mir dann selbst was schützendes an den Haken frickeln müssen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> Wegen der Hängergefahr quengelte ich ja auch nach einer Version mit Krautschutzhaken, will das Teil vorrangig an Büschen & versunkenen Bäumen einsetzen.


Bringt in meinen Augen nch meinen Erfahrungen mit dem FL aber nix:
Du kriegst viele Bisse eh nicht mit.
Auch ohne Krautschutz kannst Du vielleicht max. 10 - 20% der Bisse verwerten, weil die Fische den Köder so schnell wieder ausspucken, wie sie ihn packen.

Kommt da noch Krautschutz dazu, wird logischerweise die Fehlbissrate noch weiter steigen...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich denke das wird das Problem sein, Köder zerbissen und nichts gemerkt. 
Wobei in der Strömung die Fische sicher anderes beißen als am See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Mit zerbeissen hatte ich beim FL eigentlich nie die Probleme.

Was wohl wiederum daran liegt, dass die Fische den Köder beim vorwärtsgleiten packen und gleich wieder ausspucken - da wird nicht viel zerbissen.

Wärhend ja beim "normalen" jiggen mit Gufis etc. oft an gespannter Schnur gefischt wird und man die Bisse besser merkt, und deswegen dann dem Fisch den Köder zwischen den Zähnen wieder aus dem Maul zieht und der dann zerbissen/zerrissen ist.

Wie gesagt, hatte ich ganz selten beim FL und sehe das eher auch dann beim Joker nicht als das Problem..


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das Krautschutz die vermutlich hohe Fehlbissquote steigert, ist mir klar.
Wäre auch nur in ganz speziellen Einsätzen geil, wo ich das einsetzen würde. Aber gerade _da_ hab ich noch ein paar Rechnungen offen  

Nachtrag: werd auch mit Lockstoffen zu experimentieren, mit denen man KuKös einpinseln kann, vielleicht gibt das die entscheidende Sekunde länger im Maul...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dann Paketgummi nehmen als Krautschutz - kost praktisch nix und hilft.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Bin am überlegen, ob es was bringt den Joker mit Lockstoff zu behandeln, so das der Fisch den Köder vllt was länger im Maul hat. 
Wäre mal interessant, wie die Fehlbissquote bei den Entwicklern war oder auf dem aktuellen Video in einer Fachzeitschrift.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo zusammen! 

Auch ich habe den Bericht in der F&F gelesen und bin sowas von begeistert. Ich kenne noch gut die Filmchen zum Flying Lure Verkauf und habe mich ehrlich gesagt immer (seit ich wieder mit dem angeln begonnen habe) wann so ein Ding mal neu aufgelegt wird. 

@Birger (ein wenig off-topic)

Du hattest ja auch mal die Shimano Yasei Aspius getestet. Denkst Du diese Rute wäre geeignet für Eure Joker-Lures?

@Birger und Freddy (topic)

Wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe muss man den Köder ja auf Sicht Angeln woher sonnst weiss man, dass man unter einem Hinderniss durch ist???

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

@all

Was wohl als nächstes kommt? Eine Neuauflage der "Banjo-Elritze" die gabs kurz nach den Flying Lure. Wer erinnert sich noch?

Schönen Resttag


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja, kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, ob man den Bodenkontakt wirklich merkt.
> Der gleitet ja zum Grund und die Frage ist, wann weiß ich, wann ich ihn wieder anziehen muß??


 
Guckst du hier.|bigeyes

Da wird es im Video ausführlich beschrieben.

link + runterscrollen.

http://www.monsterstream.info/movie...011-german-doku-ws-dvdrip-xvid-misfits/98176/

:vik:

p.s. Video ist auch für alle Joker Liebhaber und Beführworter interessant.;-)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für den Link. Schöne PopUps komme da.


----------



## thomsen3 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann Paketgummi nehmen als Krautschutz - kost praktisch nix und hilft.



wie das ???


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Schöne PopUps komme da.


 
Jo. da kannste de alle möglichen Filme und serien schaun + angelvideos. Super sache.;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> wie das ???


Paketgummmi durch Hakenöhr, dann durch die "Gmmiöse" ziehen, den Gummi dann am Widerhaken des Hakens einhängen.

Der Gummi darf natürlich nicht zu lange sein..


----------



## Birger (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss nochmal einhaken beim Thema Fehlbisse:

Beim Flying Lure hate ich nauch viele Fehlbisse und vor allem Aussteiger beim Anhieb. Der Haken hat einfach schlecht gefasst, und wenn, dann hing er im Kiemenbogen sehr tief. 
Das Problem haben wir beim Joker bisher nicht erlebt. Das war auch eine der Hauptüberlegungen: Die Hakquote verbessern und vor allem schonender gestalten. Der Köder ist so ausgebleit, dass der Haken immer nach oben zeigt. Dadurch hängt dieser immer sauber im Oberkiefer, fast nie in den Kiemenbögen. Außerdem sammelt man so auch weniger Dreck vom Boden auf, positiver Nebeneffekt. 
Der Haken ist insgesamt etwas größer als beim FL, damit er auch für unsere heimischen Räuber passt. Fehlbisse gibts also recht selten. Ganz im Gegenteil: Da der Köder ja an lockerer Schnur absinkt, können die Fische ihn auch gut ansaugen. Und dieser Köder bewegt sich dann auf den Räuber zu (wie ein echter Fisch auch). Beim Gummifisch stört ein evtl. schwerer Bleikopf und die gespannte Schnur. Gerade Barsche saugen nicht so stark wie Zander und produzieren doch mehr Fehlbisse beim Jiggen.
Daraus folgt aber gleichzeitig: Die Bisse am Joker kommen härter als beim Gummifischangeln, weil die Räuber den Köder unter Wasser auch bewegen können. Trotz recht lockerer Schnur erkennt man die Bisse also sehr gut. Das war ein Punkt, den ich vorher auch bezweifelt habe, der uns aber am Wasser völlig überrascht und vom Gegenteil überzeugt hat. 

Und selbt wenn man einen Biss verpasst hat: Fische behalten das Gummi recht lange im Maul, teilweise mehrere Sekunden. Es ist ja auch kein störendes Blei oder irgendwas außen zu spüren, alles weich.

@ Kati: Die Krautschutzvariante gibt´s absichtilich nicht. So werden mehr Köder abgerissen und auch neu gekauft . Kleiner Spaß, das wäre wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Genau wie mehr Farben, Größen usw.
Aber erstmal sehen, wie der Köder überhaupt ankommt. Erweitern kann man dann immer noch (bzw. Quantum, ich ja nicht mehr).


Und kurz zur Rute: Viele fragen, welche Rute für den Joker gut wäre. Insgesamt ist das aber nicht so wichtig. Eine normale, eher etwas leichtere Spinnrute in der Länge, die einem behagt und gut isses. Kommt auch auf den Zielfisch an: Für Barsche würd ich jetzt ne etwas leichtere, für große Zander eine etwas schwerere Rute nehmen. Aber in der Regel findet sich unter den eigenen Spinnruten schon was, das dafür gut geht.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für die Erläuterungen, Birger.
Du siehst, was ihr angerichtet habt, alles steht in den Startblöcken und fiebert!
|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterungen, Birger.
> Du siehst, was ihr angerichtet habt, alles steht in den Startblöcken *und fiebert!*
> |laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


 




Habe mir schon einen größeren Vorrat an Aspirin zugelegt.
Hoffentlich muß ich nicht alles davon schlucken.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MinnKota (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Da ich etwas im Umzugstress bin, habe ich hier leider eine Zeit lang nicht mitlesen können. Ich kann mich aber allen Punkten von Birger anschließen. Macht Euch keine Sorgen wegen der Bisserkennung. Sehr kleine Fische haben natürlich kaum "einsaugkraft" und hier ist die Bisserkennung bei allen Kunstködertechniken eher schwierig. Bei normalen Barschen und Zandern werdet Ihr Euch umsehen wie die die Jungs in die Rute schlagen - auf dem Video sieht man  ja auch, dass ich die Bisse außnahmslos in der Absinkphase deutlich spüre und anschlage. Kein einziger verpasster Biss der beim Anziehen einfach hängt ... wirklich, die Fische krachen richtig rein und hängen sehr sicher. Wie Birger schon schreibt, die Beschleunigung des beinahe schwerelosen Köders beim Biss ist der Grund für diese ungewohnt harten "stromschläge" - Spaß pur!
Zur Rute. Ich habe die Q-Shotgun LM in 270cm für das Barschfischen benutzt. Es gehen aber tatsächlich fast alle leichten bis mittleren Spinnruten ganz ausgezeichnet. Meine Wunschruten sind zwischen 270cm und 240cm. Da muss aber wie Birger schon sagt, natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm eher zusagt. Das ganze soll ja auch Spaß machen und nicht zwanhhaft dazu führen, dass sich jetzt jeder dazu gezwungen gefühlt, viel Geld für neues Tackle auszugeben ;-) 

Lg, Freddy


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!

Auf dem Video kann man leider nicht erkennen, ob dort Strömung ist.
Ich habe einige Stellen, die teile typische Rheinströmung aufweisen! 
Habt ihr da Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## erT (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hoffe ich hab das hier nicht schon irgendwo überlesen:

Kann mir bitte jemand kurz und knapp die Anwendung beschreiben?
Ich hab mit Gummi sehr wenig am Hut, sei es Dropshot, Vertikal, oder nach amerikanischen Bundesstaaten.
Daher kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, die ich diese Teile fischen sollte.
:vik:

Grüße


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Seht hier im Thread, ich beschreibe es dir mal schnell, so wie ich es Verstanden habe. 
1. Auswerfen und zu Grund sinken lassen. 
2. Anjigen und mit geöffneten Bügel absinken lassen. 
3. Wieder anjigen und absinken lassen. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass er Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann!

Hoffe das ist so richtig?!


----------



## MinnKota (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@erT: Schau mal auf den vorherigen Seiten. Dort erfährst Du alles über die Führung oder noch besser, schau Dir den Link an :http://www.monsterstream.info/movie/...misfits/98176/

@Bountyhunter: Schau Dir am besten auch noch mal den Film an. Die Rolle muss beim Fischen geschlossen sein! Man folgt dem durchs Wasser gleitenden Joker mit der Rute. Etwas Übung und dann klappt es ...
Lg, Freddy


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> Kein einziger verpasster Biss der beim Anziehen einfach hängt ... wirklich, die Fische krachen richtig rein und hängen sehr sicher.


Wenn das so wäre. wärs echt klassde ;-))

Wir werden sehen, sobald die Teile auslieferbar sind..


----------



## erT (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



MinnKota schrieb:


> @erT: Schau mal auf den vorherigen Seiten. Dort erfährst Du alles über die Führung oder noch besser, schau Dir den Link an :http://www.monsterstream.info/movie/...misfits/98176/
> 
> @Bountyhunter: Schau Dir am besten auch noch mal den Film an. Die Rolle muss beim Fischen geschlossen sein! Man folgt dem durchs Wasser gleitenden Joker mit der Rute. Etwas Übung und dann klappt es ...
> Lg, Freddy



Das Video verrät alles, danke 
Vllt geben mir die Teile ja nochmal die Motivation einen der Kanäle abzuklappern, an denen es (vermutlich auch mangels Orts- und Spotkenntnis) bisher nicht so rosig für mich lief :m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

ich glaube ich versuche auch mal mein glück.


----------



## DropShotter (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Moin!:vik:

Hier im Video ist es ganz gut erklärt:

http://zebco-tv.de/ztv/mediadetails.php?key=7c10440fcadfe78f0169&title=Köderrevolution+Joker

Gruß

DS#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Die ersten werden heute ausgeliefert. Zwar nicht alle Farben und Gewichte und auch nicht besonders viele, aber sie kommen....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Na also, es geht vorwärts ;-))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Sie sind da....:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3251128#post3251128


----------



## kaizr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Mein Tackledealer vor Ort hat sie jetzt auch. Ich werde alle durch die Bank weg einmal kaufen.

Allerdings waren noch nicht alle Farben dabei. Also bleibt die Spannund bis nach Feierabend.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

man, ihr macht einen hier ganz wuschig mit den Dingern. |scardie:


----------



## CK80 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Welche Rute hat der Typ in dem Video?
Sieht ziemlich parabolisch aus was ja eigentlich suboptimal zum Gummifischen ist, oder irrer ich mich da?


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für den Startschuss!
Werd gleich morgen schauen, ob mein Händler sie schon hat ...und wehe, die hat schon einer weggeschnappt! :e


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> ...
> und verpasst dem Köder nen eingegossenen Haken nebst Blei?????|uhoh:#d


 
Naja, dann musst du immer nen kompletten fisch kaufen...

Habe übrigens mal nen ganz normalen schlanken gummifisch auf nen Offsethaken (VERKEHRTRUM!!!) mit Bellyweight ganz weit vorne gezogen, funktioniert genausogut und kostet fast nichts...
Offset wird wohl jeder liegen haben, kleine Gummifische auch...


Also ausprobieren...

@ Birger: Wenn du wirklich keinen Cent bekommst hast du mal selber Schuld, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaub ich Dir kein Wort...
Selbst für jeden Zeitungsartikel bekommt man Kohle, teilweise über 100,- pro Seite...
Und dann willst du mir erzählen das du als MITENTWICKLER keinen Cent bekommst?????

Wie gesagt sei nicht böse, klingt für mich entweder nach "schönreden" oder "übern Tisch ziehn lassen" 


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Gemini (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Andere Branche, ok, aber wir bezahlen für externe Entwickler (Codename: moneythirsty slacking mercenaries) 
zw. 600.00 und 1.200.00€... am Tag.

Ich finde es toll dass es in der Angelindustrie noch richtig läuft 
und durch den Verzicht vieler massgeblich Beteiligter diese tollen
 Kunstköder quasi zum Herstellungspreis in den Handel gelangen 
können.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

ähh...hab ich jetzt`n Deja Vu ? |kopfkrat


----------



## hechtschreck88 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@Brikz83
du hast recht die machen einen echt wuschig alter!

aber nachdem ich mich durch den thread gelesen habe hat sich auch meine vorfreude um ein vielfaches gesteigert. 

@ birger 
ich glaube ihr habt da echt gute arbeit geleistet und ich werde die joker bei mir am edersee auf jeden fall ins rennen schicken, mal sehen was dabei so rumkommt


----------



## kaizr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Habe mir heute einige vor Ort bei meinem händler gekauft. Die Dinger machen einen guten Eindruck. Sobald das Eis wech ist werde ich Barsche angeln gehen.


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Das ist ein Skandal!!!...ich kaufs trotzdem :q


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Morgen,
und hat die schon jemand getestet? 
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## kaizr (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Sobald das SCHXXXXX Eis weg ist, werde ich die Seen und Teiche beangeln.

Ich habe das große Glück und kann einen ehemaligen Forellensee beangeln, der seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr als Forellensee dient. Da sind viele Barsche mit 50+ potential eig. vorhanden.

Dafür ist der Befischungsdruck dort nicht so hoch. Aber wie gesagt, ich werde es auch an ein paar Gewässern mit hohem Angleraufkommen versuchen.

Ich hoffe am kommenden Wochenende.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich werde mich heute an den Rhein begeben und ihn mal testen. 
mal sehen, ob was geht.


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ja,

testet ihn mal. Und schreibt mal was, wie sich der Joker in stärkerer Strömung macht und welches Gewicht sich wie verhält.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Bei 10g max werde ich nicht in der Strömung fischen.
Habe einige Stellen wo eine schöne Rückströmung ist. Da sind immer zander.


----------



## matze76 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hi.Und konnte schon jemand mit dem Teil was fangen? Würde mich interessieren. Sieht ja interessant aus der Köder.
Gruß Matze


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gestern Teillieferungen in die Läden, heute Fangmeldungen gewünscht... der Erwartungsdruck ist ganz schön hoch, wie?
a) ist heut Donnerstag, da werden die meisten wohl arbeiten statt angeln, mal abgesehen, dass man den Joker erst mal besorgen muss
b) ist heut Altweiber-Karneval, da jage ich was anderes


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kati48268 schrieb:


> gestern teillieferungen in die läden, heute fangmeldungen gewünscht... Der erwartungsdruck ist ganz schön hoch, wie?
> A) ist heut donnerstag, da werden die meisten wohl arbeiten statt angeln, mal abgesehen, dass man den joker erst mal besorgen muss
> b) ist heut altweiber-karneval, da jage ich was anderes



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Also ich find die Dinger ganz schön teuer und dachte die gibts im 5er Pack. 

Bim Askari wollen die für EINEN in 10gr 4,69€ haben. 

Ich find das ganz schön happig!


----------



## grazy04 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

das ist EIN 3er Pack, kuck mal in den "Schau was ich gekauft habe" da kannst Du dir die mal anschauen


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (16. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Und hat den schon jemand getestet?


----------



## Der-Graf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob den Köder mittlerweile mal jemand gefischt hat (außer den Entwicklern) und wie er sich verhält und fängt... Hätte ja eigentlich schon mit viel mehr Resonanz und Praxiserfahrung gerechnet, nachdem er jetzt ja offensichtlich den Weg in die eine oder andere Köderbox gefunden hat - vor allem, wenn ich mir so betrachte, wie groß der Hype war, als der Köder angekündigt wurde. :q


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gestern ein paar gekauft.
Mein Dealer hat letzten Sa. auch erst welche gekriegt, auch noch nicht das volle Programm, sondern 'ne Teillieferung.
Da diese schon wieder so gut wie weg waren, hab ich mir die letzten vorhandenen gegriffen.

Da bei uns allerdings momentan Hechtschonzeit inkl. KuKö-Verbot ist, wird ein erster Einsatz meinerseits noch auf sich warten lassen.

Im Aquarium hab ich'se schon mal kurz schwimmen lassen; man sieht zumindest grundsätzlich die 'Arbeitsweise', auch wenn sich das aufgrund der geringen Beckentiefe nur andeutete. 
Ich denke, bei der Führung werd ich anfangs noch etwas üben müssen...


----------



## Rotauge (20. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also ich find die Dinger ganz schön teuer und dachte die gibts im 5er Pack.
> 
> Bim Askari wollen die für EINEN in 10gr 4,69€ haben.
> 
> Ich find das ganz schön happig!



In einer Packung sind immer 3 Stück, bereits fertig montiert, musst nur noch die Schnur befestigen.


----------



## Promachos (20. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo!

Dank Tommi#h sind auch meine Joker seit Donnerstag da - und sehen auch recht "fängig" aus. Ob sie das auch sind, kann ich allerdings erst ab 16. Mai testen, denn so lange darf ich nicht auf Räuber angeln.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## nookieone (20. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Jau habe schon welche im Einsatz gehabt (12cm 10g) muss ehlich sagen dass ich von den Dingern bis jetzt voll überzeugt bin. Die machen genau dass was versprochen wurde und wenn man ne Gewichtsklasse leichter nimmt, wird die Gleitfase warscheinlich noch länger ausfallen und gefangen hat der auch schon. Also bis jetzt top!

http://img816.*ih.us/img816/2523/p1080340q.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

126 Postings in diesem Thread...
*und endlich angelt wer damit und fängt!*
(Von den Erbauern mal abgesehen)
*#6#6:vik:#6#6
 Klasse!*
#6#6:vik:#6#6


----------



## grazy04 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

hat schon wer die kleinere Ausführung getestet? 
Ich habs heute mal versucht und musste feststellen das man die 8cm wohl besser direkt an die Schnur knüppert. Ich hatte ein 4Kg Stahlvorfach und nen Surefit Snap Swivel Gr 2 drann. Damit fiel der Joker mit lockerer Schnur wie ein Stein zu Boden |kopfkrat


----------



## thomsen3 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



nookieone schrieb:


> Jau habe schon welche im Einsatz gehabt (12cm 10g) muss ehlich sagen dass ich von den Dingern bis jetzt voll überzeugt bin. Die machen genau dass was versprochen wurde und wenn man ne Gewichtsklasse leichter nimmt, wird die Gleitfase warscheinlich noch länger ausfallen und gefangen hat der auch schon. Also bis jetzt top!
> 
> http://img816.*ih.us/img816/2523/p1080340q.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us



bei euch keine schonzeit????


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> bei euch keine schonzeit????



Ich hatte vor kurzem beim Zanderangeln auch einen ungewollten Hechtbeifang. 

Und das obwohl ich vorher lautstark und mehrfach!!! aufs Wasser gerufen hatte dass kein Hecht beissen soll.


----------



## hulkhomer (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gibts den inzwischen noch mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Köder? Der Hecht ist ja (zumindest in Bayern) offen und Zielfisch ist wohl sowieso Barsch.


----------



## Kunde (18. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Gibts den inzwischen noch mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Köder? Der Hecht ist ja (zumindest in Bayern) offen und Zielfisch ist wohl sowieso Barsch.



gestern beim hechtangeln auch das erste mal mit dem joker geangelt. muss sagen hat mich nicht so umgehauen- macht zwar in der absinkphase ein ganz ansehnliches spiel (ähnlich wie bei einem low-action-shad) aber: die richtung in die er sich bewegt hängt immer davon ab wie der köder auf der wasseroberfläche aufkommt. also ist es schwer den köder gezielt bei jedem wurf unter ein hinderniss gleiten zu lassen!

bin nach dem ersten eindruck zwar etwas enttäuscht, werde ihn aber immer mal wieder testen und gucken was er so bringt...

gruß kunde |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Kunde schrieb:


> gestern beim hechtangeln auch das erste mal mit dem joker geangelt. muss sagen hat mich nicht so umgehauen- macht zwar in der absinkphase ein ganz ansehnliches spiel (ähnlich wie bei einem low-action-shad) aber: die richtung in die er sich bewegt hängt immer davon ab wie der köder auf der wasseroberfläche aufkommt. also ist es schwer den köder gezielt bei jedem wurf unter ein hinderniss gleiten zu lassen!
> 
> bin nach dem ersten eindruck zwar etwas enttäuscht, werde ihn aber immer mal wieder testen und gucken was er so bringt...
> 
> gruß kunde |wavey:


 
naja etwas mitdenken hilft vielleicht...
einfach mal das was die Baitcasterfraktion und auch die meisten Spinfischer automatisch machen, ein wenig vor auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche die Schnur straffen...............


----------



## hulkhomer (19. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Nicht gerade freundlich ausgedrückt, der Kern trifft aber zu. 

Wenn du die Schnur vor dem Auftreffen des Köders auf die Wasseroberfläche etwas bremst, dann sollte sich dieser "Kopf voraus" ausrichten.

Grundsätzlich schadet es nicht wenn man zum Ende des Wurfs hin abbremst, weil sich so weniger "Tüddel" bilden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Kunde schrieb:


> gestern beim hechtangeln auch das erste mal mit dem joker geangelt. muss sagen hat mich nicht so umgehauen- macht zwar in der absinkphase ein ganz ansehnliches spiel (ähnlich wie bei einem low-action-shad) aber: die richtung in die er sich bewegt hängt immer davon ab wie der köder auf der wasseroberfläche aufkommt. also ist es schwer den köder gezielt bei jedem wurf unter ein hinderniss gleiten zu lassen!
> 
> bin nach dem ersten eindruck zwar etwas enttäuscht, werde ihn aber immer mal wieder testen und gucken was er so bringt...
> 
> gruß kunde |wavey:



Jepp ging mir auch so. Insgesamt finde ich fehlt mir hier de köderkontrolle. Der spass am aktiven angeln bleibt mit dem Joker total auf der Strecke. Rausgeschmissenes Geld genau son müll wie damals der Flying Lure.

Kurzum für mich ist das Ding nix. Wems gefallt der soll's behalten.


----------



## Serpent (22. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



grazy04 schrieb:


> hat schon wer die kleinere Ausführung getestet?
> Ich habs heute mal versucht und musste feststellen das man die 8cm wohl besser direkt an die Schnur knüppert. Ich hatte ein 4Kg Stahlvorfach und nen Surefit Snap Swivel Gr 2 drann. Damit fiel der Joker mit lockerer Schnur wie ein Stein zu Boden |kopfkrat



hey, ich hatte heute das selbe problem mit der 8cm ausführung. habe den beim hechtangeln mal kurz davor geschnallt. kann sein das mein gerät zu grob war. der joker war dann auch nach ein paar würfen wieder ab ^^


----------



## Promachos (23. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo Benz-stenz und Serpent,

angelt ihr in einem Fließ- oder Stillgewässer?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Serpent (23. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

habe ihn gestern an einem fließgewässer drangehängt, wohlwissend das er eigentlich für stilles wasser ist. Aber die stelle war nur mit sehr geringer strömung ( kaum zu erkennen ). War auch der erste test, ich berichte wenn ich mal am see war oder er evtl doch im fluss an leichtem gerät funzt?


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Benz-stenz und Serpent,
> 
> angelt ihr in einem Fließ- oder Stillgewässer?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Stillgewässer!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hab heute endlich zum ersten Mal den Joker fischen können.
Im flachen Uferbereich sieht der Lauf echt interessant aus. 
Die Führung ist schon ungewohnt, werd noch einiges an Übung investieren müssen.

Hab dann dicht an versunkenen Bäumen gefischt, aber dazu muss ich mir erst mal 'nen Krautschutz basteln, Hänger & Abrisse nerven bei risikoreichem Einsatz, wofür ich ihn aber primär nutzen will, deswegen fix abgebrochen, da ich nich noch mehr im Holz versenken wollte.

Insgesamt sehr interessanter Köder!
Wird mir bestimmt noch viel Spannung bescheren.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Scheint wohl nicht mehr so Interessant zu sein nachdem der Hype vorbei ist.
Oder liege ich da Falsch ???
Mfg Juri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hab einfach noch keine ;-((


----------



## kaizr (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Also im flachen Wasser fängt er gut. Ich konnte damit einige Barsche und Hechte fangen, allerdings hat er auch seine Grenzen.

In zu tiefen Gewässern fängt er irgendwann an nicht mehr sauber zu laufen. Aber dennoch n guter Köder.


----------



## d0ni (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Die werdn alle am Wasser sein weil se so gut fangen ^^


muss ich mir demnächst auch mal zulegen, vll klappt der besser wie die GuFis bei mir :/ iwie hab ich überhaupt kein Gefühl mit Gummifischen bei mir am Gewässer (so flach) und genügend überhängende Bäume und Hindernisse gibts hier auch :>


----------



## newplastik (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo

habe es mehrfach ausprobiert köderführung recht schwierig bisserkennung auch schwierig. einige barsche konnten überlistet werden. na ja mein fazit ist er bescheiden bis jetzt werde es noch einige male versuchen .
lg


----------



## Lausitzerangler (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ok danke.

Da muss ich Ihn auch mal testen. Mal sehen ob es die im Strahlsunder FP schon gibt.

Mfg Juri


----------



## kamixxolo (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt begeistert bin von dem Köder.

Ich habe ihn noch nicht über einen länger Zeitraum gestestet, jedoch zwei Tage hintereinander. Ich habe jeweils ca. eine Stunde mit dem Joker gefischt, hatte am ersten Tag zwei heftige Bisse (die Bisserkennung ist meiner Meinung nach recht gut), konnte diese aber nicht verwerten. 

Am nächsten Tag (gestern), habe ich nach ca. 40 Minuten einen Hecht gefangen.

Warum ich begeistert bin von dem Köder? Ganz einfach:

Die Köderführung ist sehr entspannend und durch das integrierte Blei kann man den Köder relativ weit rausbringen. 

Eins sei noch gesagt: 

Ich bin absolut kein Profi! Ich angle gern und so oft es geht. Es ist also auch kein großes Können beim Fischen mit dem Joker erfoderlich.


Petri


Bernd


----------



## grazy04 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

so kanns aussehen:

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/808/36ermitjoker.jpg


----------



## nookieone (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

#6Welche Größe hat er sich denn da reingesaugt?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@grazy

Kannst du mal etwas zu deiner Montage sagen? Ich habe den Joker auch schon gefischt, jedoch musste ich dann feststellen, dass er nach einem kurzen Stück gleiten, dann in kreisförmigen Bewegungen zum Grund sinkt und das soll ja nicht der Zweck dieses Köders sein. Dennoch habe ich ihn noch nicht ganz aufgegeben und will ihn noch nen Chance geben


----------



## kaizr (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> @grazy
> 
> Kannst du mal etwas zu deiner Montage sagen? Ich habe den Joker auch schon gefischt, jedoch musste ich dann feststellen, dass er nach einem kurzen Stück gleiten, dann in kreisförmigen Bewegungen zum Grund sinkt und das soll ja nicht der Zweck dieses Köders sein. Dennoch habe ich ihn noch nicht ganz aufgegeben und will ihn noch nen Chance geben


 
Das Gleiche gilt auch für mich. Anfängliches Gleiten, danach im Kreise eiern.


----------



## grazy04 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

das war ein 36er Barsch der sich den 8,5cm voll eingeholfen hat.

Montage: direkt ans Flou, ohne Wirbel oder sonst was. Die kleine Version ist da meiner Meinung nach zu empfindlich. Selbst ein Einhänger sorgt für einen "Absturz" im Wasser. Wir haben da eigentlich vertikal gefischt, da konnte man den schööön langsam absinken lassen in dem man nach dem anzupfen mit der Rute mit geht und den Köder quasie an lockerer Schnur absinken lässt.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dank dir für die Info. 
Habe den Joker immer direkt in den Karabiner (ohne Wirbel) eingehangen. Vielleicht ist das ja das Problem. Werde beim nächsten Angelausflug das mal testen.#h


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



kaizr schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt auch für mich. Anfängliches Gleiten, danach im Kreise eiern.



Das passiert wenn die Schnur zu straff ist, habe auch ein wenig experimentieren müssen um das rauszufinden.

Die schwereren Modelle sind da nicht so anfällig für wie die leichten, grade die leichten aber benötigen freie Leine damit sie nicht ins trudeln kommen.


----------



## Promachos (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo!

Ich hab gestern fast drei Stunden lang verschiedene Gufis gefischt - ohne jeden Biss. Dann (wenn ich ehrlich bin, aus Verzweiflung) einen Joker drauf und sofort an einer ganz "normalen" Stelle (also nix mit Druntergleiten oder so) einen 20er Barsch gefangen.
Das sagt jetzt noch nicht viel, aber ich werde diesem Köder definitiv weitere Chancen geben.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

So langsam scheinen die Teile wieder überall lieferbar zu sein - ich hab jetzt jedenfalls auch welche.
;-)))

Und auch schon ganz kurz ausprobiert - aber nur Laufeigenschaften abgecheckt, nicht ernsthaft gefischt - ziemlich trübes Hochwasser..

Da ich damals ja für den Blinker die Flying Lures getestet habe, nur so viel kurz im voraus, bevor ich dann mal richtig Zeit zum ausprobieren habe:
> Können tatsächlich am Wirbel montiert werden, ohne dass sie aus der Balance zu kommen.

> Je nachdem, wie man den Joker anzieht (mehr parallel oder mehr steil zur Wasseroberfläche) gleitet der Joker in die ursprüngliche Richtung zurück oder sucht sich "unkontrolliert" seinen Weg.

> Bei kurzem heftigen "anzucken" spürt man das umschlagen des Schwanzes mit deutlichen Vibrationen, bevor der Joker wierder vorwärts zu gleiten beginnt -  wird sicher da überall grundnah funzen, wo es Krebse gibt.

> Deutlich besser als der Flying Lure in  der Strömung zu fischen, da das Gewicht im Vergleich zur Oberfläche größer ist - und das, wie gesagt, ohne bei Montage mit Wirbel aus der Balance zu kommen.

> Und dass die Haken im Vergleich zu den weichen Teilen beim Flying Lure um mehr als nur eine Klasse besser sind, das dürfte jedem klar sein..

Freue mich schon auf klareres Wasser, dann gehts auch zum "Fangtesten" und nicht nur zum "Lauftesten"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hatte heute morgen nen Termin in der Stadt - und glücklicherweise die Spinnrute im Auto.
Auf der Rückfahrt kurz halten und wieder den Joker Lure ausprobieren....
Resultat: Gleich ein Zander beim dritten Wurf, trotz absolut unmöglicher Verhältnisse - immer noch trübes Hochwasser mit eigentlich zu starker Strömung ..
;-))
Bericht und Fotos folgen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hier zuerst mal die Fotos:
Die "kleinen", da würd ich mir wünschen, dass es die in nochmal halb so groß geben würde, die kleinste Größe war auch beim Flying Lure die fängigste..




Und wie auch schon gesagt - kommt auch mit eigentlich zu großen Wirbeln (war halt schon montiert) nicht aus der Balance und ist gut zu fischen - selbst die kleinen.




Da muss bei der Montage (das ist die größere Ausführung) wohl etwas schiefgelaufen sein. Da kam eines der Augen auch direkt am Hakenöhr am Körper zu liegen (war fest eingegossen), und nicht nur am Kopf ;-))




Aber das dritte Auge hats wohl gebracht -auf den biss es dan auch gleich. ;-))
Zwei Bilder (einhändig beim Drill geschossen) vom ersten Zander, der schon beim dritten Wurf das "Dreiauge" packte (siehe oben).


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das dritte Auge hats wohl gebracht -auf den biss es dan auch gleich. ;-))



Ob Blinky dafür Modell stand???? :q

Sehen ja interessant aus. Als alter "FL-Angler" will ich mal sehen, wo (und ob) man die hier auch irgendwo bekommt!


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hej Thomas9904, so wie du ihn angebunden hast wirst du Probleme mit dem Laufverhalten bekommen. Dein Karabiner mit Wirbel ist nämlich viel zu groß.
Binde ihn  mit einem Rapalaknoten und das Ding läuft wie geschmiert.
Halte auch die Rutenspitze steil nach oben damit er länger auf dem Platz bleibt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Eben nicht - der läuft auch so (sicherlich nicht optimal - aber er läuft und fängt).
Im Gegensatz zum Flying Lure eben, den schon der kleinste Wirbel aus dem "gleiten" brachte.

Ich hab das extra so ausprobiert, weil Birger als Entwickler des Teils ja hier im Thread auch schon geschrieben hatte, dass das auch mit Wirbel funzt..
Das machts - und fängt ;-))


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hi,
ich habe Ihn auch längere zeit getestet. Guter Köder nur von den ca. 15 Bissen konnte ich nicht einen haken. 
Wäre interessant, was Birger dazu sagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dazu kommt auch von mir noch was, da ich die Erfahrungen  mit diesem Problem auch schon beim Flying Lure hatte und man zumindest teilweise entgegenwirken kann.

Ich will aber auch zuerst noch etwas mit dem Joker testen, was bisher auf Grund Hochwasserlage schlicht nicht richtig möglich ist und ich daher nur diesen Zwischenbericht bisher abliefern konnte.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich hatte von den Bissspuren den Eindruck, dass der Joker von unten genommen wird und deshalb der Haken nicht packt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dann waren die Fische zu klein - jeder 20 cm Barsch haut sich auch den großen locker rein..


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Tja, bei mir will es leider nicht klappen. k.A. warum.


----------



## Promachos (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo!

Wie ist eure Meinung bzw. Erfahrung: Läuft er besser im Fließ- oder im Stillgewässer? Ich bin mir da mit meinen Eindrücken nicht sicher.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Beim Flying Lure wars klar besser, je ruhiger das Wasser war.

Den Joker hab ich im Stillwasser noch nicht ausprobiert, er läuft aber in der Strömung und auch im Tieferen deutlich besser als der Flying Lure..


----------



## thomsen3 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

mit sicherheit wurde es hier schon durchgekaut... 
aber bevor ich jezt alle seiten des threats durch forsten muss, wollt ich doch mal schnell fragen wie der joker lure eigentlich geführt wird...?

wäre dankbar über eine kurze antwort...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Wie ein Gummifisch, nur anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Einwerfen - er gleitet vorwärts im Wasser in Wurfrichtung.

Dann - je nach gewünschter Angeltiefe - wieder anziehen und ihn wieder vorwärtsgleiten lassen - immer an lockerer Schnur!!

Ich gehe dann immer mit der Rutenspitze dem weggleitenden Köder hinterher...

Bisse kommen (für Joker noch unbestätigt, beim Flying Lure wars bei mir immer so) IMMER beim vorwärtsgleiten, was die Bisserkennung nicht einfacher macht.

Geflochtene Schnur verwenden (schwimmende), und immer den Eintrittspunkt der Schnur ins Wasser beobachten.

JEDE, aber auch wirklich JEDE unnatürliche Bewegung dort mit einem Anhieb quittieren, um die Fehlbissrate zu senken.

Wo Krebse vorkommen, den Joker auf den Grund sinken lassen, mit der Rutenspitze den Joker kurz und kräftig nach oben rucken und ihn dann wieder zurückgleiten lassen.
Dürfte original wie ein Krebs in Abwehrhaltung aussehen, da der Schwanz dabei umklappt und die Vibrationen dabei spürt man bis in die Rute.


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Flying Lure wars klar besser, je ruhiger das Wasser war.



Bei uns im Bach laufen die Flying Lure sehr gut, auch mitten in der Strömung. Ich fang damit hauptsächlich Barsch und ab und zu auch mal einen Hecht. Meiner Meinung nach fangen die bei uns so gut, weil der Bach randvoll mit Krebsen ist.

Den Joker hab ich mir jetzt mal bestellt um den an gleicher Stelle zu testen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Bin ich mal gespannt, waa dann Deine Erfahrungen da sein werden..


> Meiner Meinung nach fangen die bei uns so gut, weil der Bach randvoll mit Krebsen ist.


Siehe oben ;-))


----------



## Promachos (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo!

Erfahrungs(kurz)bericht von gestern: 2 Stunden mit Gufi und Wobbler gefischt, einen Fisch (25er Barsch) gefangen - auf Joker:m. So langsam gefällt mir das Teil...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dranbleiben ;-)


----------



## Havelritter (22. August 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Auf Zebco-Tv gibt es ein *15 minütiges Video #6
*


----------



## TDE (3. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Erster Test 2 Barsche und 2 Hechtattacken die aber im Drill verloren gingen, werds weiter testen ...


----------



## Promachos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo,

ich konnte bei einer meiner letzten Angeltouren (Bericht siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3432978&postcount=1955) einige Erfahrungen mit dem Joker (Modell 12 cm fudge head 10 Gramm) sammeln, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:



Nachdem ich bisher den Joker quasi in stehenden Gewässern (Rückströmung bzw. Strömungsschatten eines Flußes) eingesetzt hatte, versuchte ich es jetzt in der Strömung. Um ihn mit der Strömung auszuwerfen und gegen diese einzuholen, ist der Joker sehr gut geeignet. Das Aufkommen auf dem Grund ist gut zu erkennen bzw. zu merken (kann aber auch an meiner Rocksweeper liegen:q).
Gleich beim ersten Biss verlor der Joker den Schwanz. Aber zu meiner Überraschung: Er läuft (und fängt) auch ohne ganz hervorragend. Er sinkt zwar etwas schneller zum Grund, aber das kann man durch höheres Anheben und durch die Strömung, die das Davongleiten unterstützt, gut ausgleichen.
Selbst für Barsche um die 15 cm ist das 12 cm Modell kein Problem. Überhaupt ist die Quote der verwandelten Bisse sehr hoch. Erfreulicherweise beißen die Fische auch noch ein zweites und drittes Mal zu, wenn sie nicht gleich hängen.
Anders als Thomas das schreibt, funktioniert bei mir die Bißerkennung über das Beobachten der Schnur (trotz Polbrille) überhaupt nicht. Wie er gehe ich mit der Rute dem Köder beim Abgleiten an leicht durchhängender Schnur nach; Bisse spüre ich über den Finger, der auf dem Blank liegt, als leichtes Zuppeln.
Anders als in der Werbung für den Köder zu lesen, empfinde ich die Bisse auf den Joker nicht als besonders hart. Das kann aber daran liegen, dass ich bisher (noch) keinen Zanderbiss zu verzeichnen hatte.
Was mit dem Joker meiner Meinung nach nicht geht bzw. was *ich *mit ihm nicht kann: Angeln stromauf und bei Seitenwind.

Fazit: Ein toller Köder, der für mich jetzt immer als Alternativ dabei ist und konsequent eingesetzt wird, wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> Anders als Thomas das schreibt, funktioniert bei mir die Bißerkennung über das Beobachten der Schnur (trotz Polbrille) überhaupt nicht. Wie er gehe ich mit der Rute dem Köder beim Abgleiten an leicht durchhängender Schnur nach; Bisse spüre ich über den Finger, der auf dem Blank liegt, als leichtes Zuppeln.


Das find ich ja jetzt echt interessant ..
Gilt as jetzt nur für Strömung oder insgesamt?


----------



## Promachos (5. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo Thomas,

das funktioniert bei mir sowohl im stehenden als auch (mäßig) fließenden Gewässer.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Da sind dann die Fische bei euch wohl gieriger..

Ich hab das nie an der Rute gemerkt, immer nur entweder an der Schnur, oder wenn sie dicht am Grund beissen, erst beim nächsten anziehen..

Oder - will ich nicht ausscshliessen - ich bin zu doof..
;-))


----------



## MeisterFische (5. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

ich werds heute auch erstmal mit dem Joker Lure auf Barsche versuchen! Wobei ich es mit dem Köder fast schon drangeben wollte. 
Hab irgendwie noch nie was gefangen mit den Teilen!

mfg


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Joker Lure:

Ich habe mir davon drei unterschiedliche Farben und größen gekauft.

*1: Der Lauf des Köders:*

Mit 7 Strand - Stahl ( 6 KiloTragkraft):
 Köder geht in Kreisen zum Grund und schwimmt nicht vom Angler weg.

Ohne Stahl direkt an geflochtene (0, 10 Fireline)bewegt sich der Köder zwar weg, aber nicht wirklich weit.

Also einen Meter angehoben und maximal 0,50 cm zurück geschwommen.

Jeder der Köder bewegt sich anders, manche gingen relativ steil nach unten, manche bewegten sich in schräger Richtung vom Angler weg. Also von kontinuität keine Spur. Einzig allein das wackeln des Schwanzes war in der Hand zuspüren, wenn man die Rute zurück zog. Hier waren alle in etwa gleich.
*
2. Verarbeitung:*

Nach einigen Würfen reißt der Haken aus den Ködern (ohne Hänger oder Bissspuren).

Extremer wird das ganze, wenn man damit Hängen bleibt.
Dann kann das Teil auch schon mal ziemlich zerfetzt sein.

Hatte damit einen Zanderbiss- Zander nicht bekommen (Biss zu spät erkannt) aber der Gummi war total im Eimer.

*3. Der Preis:*

Die großen 3,99 €, die kleinen 2,99€

*Mein Fazit:*

Ich bin absolut *Nicht!* begeistert vom Joker Lure was den Lauf, die Haltbarkeit und das Material angeht!

Mir kommt das so halbwegs vor, als wenn Angler hier als Beta - Versions - Tester genutzt werden.

Meiner Meinung muß an dem Köder noch einiges gearbeitet und verbessert werden um Ihn als Super- oder oder als Joker - Köder, wenn nichts mehr geht, anzupreisen.

Bin echt enttäuscht und ärgere mich doch etwas, für die Teile ins gesamt 10,97€ ausgegeben zu haben. Aber versuch macht Klug. 

Es gibt ja bekanntlich keine Fehler - nur Feedback.

Und das war meins zum Joker - Lure.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## kukuksnest (15. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich muss zugeben, dass mich der köder seit dem ersten wurf begeistert hat.
Zu Beginn echt merkwürdig die rute zurück zuführen. Ich denk mir dann immer, lass den Köder die Arbeit machen. 
Die Bisse sind auch recht gut zu erkennen. Wenig Wind ist auf jeden fall ein Vorteil.

Hier ein Video von mir
Tight lines 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpQTNv2MNro


----------



## Promachos (16. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@ Thomas und Kölner Angler

Interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind. Mal eine Frage: Wie lang sind die Ruten, mit denen ihr den Joker fischt?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

3m, 4 - 12 Gramm WG angegeben, dürften real so um die 20 Gramm sein..


----------



## Downbeat (16. September 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Also...
ich hab mir aus Interesse am Design letztens eine Packung Joker geholt, in der Farb-Kombi "Opening Night", in 8,5cm.

Gefischt hab ich die Teile bis jetzt zwei mal und meine das versprochene Laufverhalten tritt höchstens in 70% der Würfe ein. Grundsätzlich muss man sich mit ein paar Würfen an die "neue" Führung gewöhnen, aber trotzdem finde ich die Quote ein wenig enttäuschend.

Nach 2 mal fischen und erst einem Biss, den ich auch nicht verwerten konnte, würde ich den Joker noch nicht abschreiben und erst noch 1-2 andere Farbmuster probieren wollen.

Ach so, Rute 2,10 0-15gr


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich habe den Joker endlich auch getestet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Größer als meine Minis - aber sie  fangen halt..


----------



## f4ke (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hiho an alle,

also ich hab das Teil vor kurzen im Laden gefunden und einfach mal mit genommen... so da ich wie der Zufall so will, meine Rute bei hatte und über die Elbe musste um nach hause zu kommen, hab ich den Joker gleich mal rein geworfen ;D 

nach 20 min konnte ich bereits ein 89cm Hecht landen O.O in einen bereich wo ich noch nie was fangen konnte mit "normalen" Gufi's nagut war eine stunde da und konnte noch zwei Zander von 53 und und 40 cm fangen absolut top teil ;D war dann noch ein paar mal los und muss sagen absolut top!!! hechte, döbel, zander, barsche!!

jedoch sehr viele fehlbisse!! =(


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Thomas und Kölner Angler
> 
> Interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind. Mal eine Frage: Wie lang sind die Ruten, mit denen ihr den Joker fischt?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Rute: 2,40 m
Wg: 5- 40 gr

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Promachos (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke!

Daran liegt's also nicht, denn ich fische auch eine 240er.
Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass sich der Joker mit längeren Ruten (z.B. ner 270er) schlechter führen läßt - und mit meiner 300er Greys geht's gar nicht mehr.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## KölnerAngler (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



f4ke schrieb:


> Hiho an alle,
> 
> also ich hab das Teil vor kurzen im Laden gefunden und einfach mal mit genommen... so da ich wie der Zufall so will, meine Rute bei hatte und über die Elbe musste um nach hause zu kommen, hab ich den Joker gleich mal rein geworfen ;D
> 
> ...





Der erste Beitrag und ein absolutes Loblied.


Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



> Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass sich der Joker mit längeren Ruten (z.B. ner 270er) schlechter führen läßt - und mit meiner 300er Greys geht's gar nicht mehr.


Grobmotoriker ;-))))
Ich hab mit meiner 3,XX?m Skeletor bis 12 Gramm WG kein Problem..
;-))))


----------



## Lütten (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Der erste Beitrag und ein absolutes Loblied.
> 
> 
> Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.|kopfkrat



das habe ich mir auch gedacht  ich wollte mir bis vor kurzem den köder noch zulegen, habs mir aber aufgrund der beiträge hier (danke übrigens) doch anders überlegt, es gibt einfach zuviele andere köder die sich bewährt haben. Naja, mal gucken, evtl. kauf ich doch mal welche wenn mal bei einer bestellung der shop ein paar davon vorrätig hat.


----------



## angelarne (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dann melde ich mich auch mal kurz zu Wort.

Ich habe mir den Joker in zwei Ausführungen bestellt:

Die glittergrüne Variante in 10cm mit 6 und 10 gr. und die kleineren 8,5 cm in 5g

Zu meiner Ausrüstung: Ich fische eine relativ lange Spinnrute (Shimano Technium DF mit 3,30 m und WG 15 - 40g) und eine 15er Power Pro in gelb auf der Pflüger Arbor.

Ich benutze immer ein selbstgeknüpftes und langes (70 - 80cm) Stahlvorfach ( 8-9 Kilo Tragkraft).

Ich habe den Joker nun an meinem Gewässer (mittlerer Stausee) einige male getestet und habe genau einen Biss verspürt, den ich nicht verwandeln konnte.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die "Absinkphasen" oder besser "Gleitphasen" relativ kurz sind (für so wenig Gewicht). 
Die Führung an und für sich ist nicht unbedingt das Problem, da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran.

Fischt ihr den Joker hauptsächlich ohne Stahlvorfach und vielleicht mit leichterem Gerät?

Ich glaube ja an die Fängigkeit des Köders aber vielleicht mache ich einfach noch irgendetwas falsch....

Die Führung des Köders handhabe ich wie Birger und Benni das in ihrem Video erklärt haben.

Welches sind eurer Meinung nach die erfolgreichsten Farbmuster und Größen/Gewichte?


----------



## Angleradrian95 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

@Angelarne ich habe den Köder zwar noch nicht gefischt allerdings heute ausgeliehen bekommen  und mir wurde gesagt, dass der Köder sich mit Fluo-Carbon viel besser fischen lässt als mit Stahl, da er langsamer sinkt/gleitet und weil Fluo wenig auffällt wie grünes/braunes/(was weiß ich was es noch für arben gibt) Stahlvorfach. Ich hab den Joker mal im Aquarium angeschaut und der macht nen echt guten Eindruck auf mich. Würde auch gerne für den Erfinder die anderen Ausführungen austesten ;D


----------



## Plötze_L (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo alle miteinander, dann will ich mich ach mal zu Wort melden. Also ich habe mir diese Dinger in 6 und 10 cm in verschiedenen Farben zugelegt. Am ersten Angeltag konnte ich innerhalb von 20 Minuten mit drei dicken Barschen um die 40cm und einem Hecht so um die 60cm punkten. Dann kannten die den Köder auch und er schnitt auch nicht mehr viel besser ab. Ich werde diesen Köder auch weiterhin einsetzen. Allerdings ist er nicht für weite Entfernungen geeignet ich beangle das Ufer von ca. 3-4 Meter vom Boot aus. Was der Hersteller unbedingt verbessern sollte, ist die schlechte Qualität der Haken bei den 6 cm Größen, die sind butterweich und biegen sich krumm (dafür habe ich viele Hänger freibekommen). Und wenn ein richtiger Fisch einsteigt ist dass ein gewaltiger NACHTEIL .So mit VMC Haken bei mir schon mehrfach passiert, darum gibt es bei mir diese Hacken in der Kiste nicht mehr. Leider könne die Haken bei diesem Köder nicht ausgetauscht werden. Meine Spinnrute ist eine Jackson O-Range 240 mit 2,4m die Schnur ist eine geflochtene 0,11mm mit 11kg Tagkraft die Rolle ist eine Abu. Ein flexibles selbst gequetschtes Stahlvorfach habe ich vorgeschaltet.


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hat jemand für mich nochmal ein paar Tipps ( ich wollte mir den Kleinen einmal holen und den Großen 2 mal). WElches Gewicht bei welcher Länge?
Welches Gewicht bei dem 12 CMer und welches beim 8,5 CMer?


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Es kommt drauf an wie tief das zu befischende Gewässer ist. Ist es See, langsam oder schnell fließender Fluß?


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

See ca. 3-10 Meter tief, ich angel aber mehr in ca. 6 Meter  Tiefe, ist ein Baggersee.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (10. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

tach,

ich wollte mal Fragen, in welcher FuF Ausgabe 
der Quantum Joker Vorgestellt und Getestet wurde.

Danke

schüssen


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Müsste Ausgabe Februar 2011 gewesen sein.
Das Video zum Joker der dazugehörenden DVD findest du auch hier.
_F&F sollte man natürlich im Abo haben _


----------



## Tauwurmbader (10. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Danke für schnelle Antwort.

Oh Feb.11 |uhoh:

da muß ich woll zum Nachbar gehen:vik:

schüssen


----------



## Doze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Habe auch heute meine kleinen joker bekommen und werde sie jetzt mal an dem größeren see ausprobieren um evt mal an die dickeren barsche zu kommen 

werde in wenigen stunden mal berichten 

Doze


----------



## Darkangel_GER (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich hab gute Erfahrung mit den Joker speziell 
an Bootsanlegern und Steegen. Macht echt
Spaß


----------



## lifeofmyown (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Gibt es mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Ich kam letztes Jahr aus familiären wie beruflichen Gründen viel zu wenig raus.
Hatte aber bis auf ein- oder zweimal immer Fischkontakt, wenn ich gejokert hab.
Ich mag die Teile..


----------



## lifeofmyown (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kam letztes Jahr aus familiären wie beruflichen Gründen viel zu wenig raus.
> Hatte aber bis auf ein- oder zweimal immer Fischkontakt, wenn ich gejokert hab.
> Ich mag die Teile..



Ich werd ab April mal heraus finden, was schwedische Räuber von den Lures halten. #g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen?


Man fängt damit, aber eine Wunderwaffe sind sie auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Dann berichten!


----------



## lifeofmyown (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann berichten!



Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ich probiere immer gern Neues aus.


----------



## ayron (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Meine waren kaputt...... nichts gleiten, sondern wie ein Propeller zum boden:m


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Servus,

kann dir zwar keine Langzeiterfahrungen nennen - aber im See und im Altarm (Rhein) den Joker ein paar mal ans Band gehängt.....

Mein Fazit:

Aufgewärtme Idee aus den 90ern (s. Flying Lure). Der Köder hat seine Berechtigung und sein Einsatzgebiet, ist aber eher ein Nieschenköder - da er eben nicht überfall einsetzbar und demnach fängig ist.

Der größte Nachteil ist eigentlich seine angeprisene Stärke... da er vom Angler weg schwimmt (z.B. Unter Überhängende Äste, Stege, Boote usw.) muss man den Köder mehr oder weniger freie Leine geben. Gerade bei den kleineren und leichteren Modellen haben mich Wind und Unterströmungen bald wahnsinnig gemacht - da entweder die Schnur zu straff war (kaum Vorwärtsbewegung) oder man lies die Schnur zu locker und fische eig mit einem "mehr oder weniger" kontrolliertem Schnurbauch.....Bis man an guten Tagen (kein Wind usw.) den Dreh raus hat vergeht etwas Zeit....

Achja... gefangen habe ich leider nichts damit...


----------



## ravensith (10. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Es ist ja nun ein wenig Zeit vergangen. Hat sich bei der Qualität der Köder was getan? Habe mir nun auch ein paar Joker zugelegt. Konnte die aber noch nicht testen. Frühstens Samstag. 
Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit aktuellen Paketen gemacht? 

gesendet von meinem z1c mit tapatalk


----------



## longbowking (12. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Hallo an alle AB'ler

Ich habe heute meine Joker bekommen! Will sie morgen mal hier im Hafen probieren. 
Werde dann von meinen "Erfolgen" berichten.
Viele Grüße von der Müritz

Longbowking


----------



## Promachos (12. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Vertrau ihnen. Sie werden fangen!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gian98 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung m. Joker Lure*

Servus,

ich habe mit dem Joker sehr gute Erfahrungen im Hafen im Mittellandkanal gemacht.Ich habe den Köder vor ein Boot geworfen und absinken lassen.
Einmal angehoben und BUMS...
Direkt ein schöner 39 Barsch der den Köder zur Hälfte im Schlund hatte.
Und es ging weiter. 5 würfe 5 Fische und alle unter dem Boot weggezogen.
4 Barsche hatten 35+ und einer sogar die 41cm.
Mein Kumpel konnte noch einen mittleren Zander damit fangen.
Habe den Köder auch im Freiwasser gefischt dennoch ohne Erfolg.

Faziter Köder hält was er verspricht.Dennoch sollte man ihn dort einsetzen wo viel geangelt wird und wo Boote oder sonstige sachen stehen.


----------

